# Wayne's NY wild snake thread 2011 season



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Got some nice shots of wild specimens as found on my property.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

This little one posed for me before leaving.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

While walking the dogs at night....





































The compost pile....


----------



## woopedeedoo (May 23, 2011)

wow, they are some amazing garden visitors, should keep the pests at bay.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

lucky guy


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

lot of milks up your way!:no1:


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

HABU said:


> lot of milks up your way!:no1:


 Milks, Garters, brown snakes, red belly snakes, rat snakes, ring necks and smooth green snakes are all common finds on my property.

Currently I am in the middle of excavating a new habitat area that will be certain to draw in even more specimens to photograph.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Infernalis said:


> Milks, Garters, brown snakes, red belly snakes, rat snakes, ring necks and smooth green snakes are all common finds on my property.
> 
> Currently I am in the middle of excavating a new habitat area that will be certain to draw in even more specimens to photograph.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, That reminds me, I never posted about the habitat project, so my next post will be just that.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

This spirited little guy did not like his picture taken one bit, I got tagged a couple times taking these shots.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

great stuff!!

like the shots!

:2thumb:


----------

